# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4 недорогая материнская плата для Kaby Lake с претензиями на премиум-кл

## Labs

Мы продолжаем знакомиться с серией материнских плат, основанных на чипсетах Intel 200-й серии. Для рынка настольных компьютеров в рамках этой платформы актуальны три набора микросхем – Intel Z270, H270 и B250.

С несколькими решениями на самом старшем и функциональном Z270 мы уже знакомились ранее. Чип поддерживает разгон процессоров Intel с разблокированным множителем, позволяет создавать тандемы из двух и более видеокарт, а также предоставляет 24 линии PCIe Gen3 для подключения различных высокоскоростных устройств, десять портов USB 3.0, три порта для устройств М.2. Z270 наиболее интересен для требовательных пользователей, готовых переплачивать за максимально возможный функционал и производительность.

Следующий за старшим, H270 не работает с разгоном, предлагает чуть меньше линий PCIe Gen3 – всего 20, восемь портов USB 3.0, два порта М.2 и не поддерживает конфигураций из двух и более видеокарт. С платой на его основе мы тоже уже [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

В свою очередь Intel B250, как нетрудно догадаться из названия, самый простой представитель линейки. Он предлагает 12 линий PCIe Gen3 для подключения различных высокоскоростных устройств, шесть портов USB 3.0, только один порт М.2, а в остальном идентичен более старшему H270. Говорить, что B250 настолько урезан в возможностях, чтобы годиться только для построения офисных рабочих лошадок, неправильно. Все же предлагаемых чипсетом возможностей вполне хватит для построения добротной, мощной, даже игровой системы с одной видеокартой, без переплат за лишние порты и разъемы.

Что ж, сегодня в поле нашего внимания материнская плата ASRock Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4, основанная на чипсете Intel B250 и предназначенная для создания именно таких систем.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Технические характеристики и функционал*

Продукты ASRock всегда выгодно отличались среди массы конкурентов хорошо дозированным функционалом. Разработчики компании, не увлекаясь непонятно кому нужным обвешиванием платы дополнительными портами и разъемами, куда больше внимания уделяют рабочим характеристикам, вроде качества элементной базы, мощности преобразователей напряжения питания и охлаждения компонентов.

Материнская плата ASRock Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4, как не трудно догадаться по маркировке, позиционируется как основа для мощной игровой машины. В основе её лежит чипсет Intel B250, дополненный разумным минимум сторонних решений.


Первый из названного минимума – это чип Intel I219V, реализующий физический уровень гигабитного сетевого контроллера, встроенного в чипсет B250.

Не обошлось и без качественного звука в лице восьмиканального звукового кодека Realtek ALC1220. Чип оснащен цифро-аналоговым преобразователем, обеспечивающим соотношение сигнал/шум на впечатляющем уровне 120dB, и поддерживает технологию Creative Sound Blaste Cinema 3. Для его обвязки используются электролитические аудиоконденсаторы Nichicon серии Fine Gold, а фронтальный выход на наушники реализован через операционный усилитель TI NE5532 Premium, поддерживающий наушники с импедансом до 600 Ом с его автоматическим определением.

Вся схема электрически изолирована от остальной части текстолита, что сводит на нет возможные электромагнитные помехи в тракте, приходящие из других цепей, а основные каналы выполнены на различных слоях, чтобы исключить взаимопроникновение. Запитка аудиотракта осуществляется напрямую от главного 24-контактного разъема питания на текстолите без параллельных соединений и ответвлений для других потребителей (технология Direct Drive). В довершение картины контакты аудиовыходов на задней панели и колодки на плате покрыты слоем позолоты. Весь комплекс мер, на которые пошла ASRock ради улучшения звуковой подсистемы, получил название Purity Sound 4.

Весь остальной функционал ASRock Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4 основан на возможностях чипсета Intel B250. Так, в распоряжение пользователя шесть портов SATA 6Gb/s, один слот Ultra M.2, поддерживающий SSD-накопители с интерфейсом  SATA 6.0 Gb/s  и PCIe Gen3 x4, плюс еще один разъем M.2, поддерживающий SSD-накопители формата М.2 с интерфейсом  SATA3 6.0 Gb/s. Последний, исходя из того, что чипсет B250 предоставляет только шесть портов SATA3 6.0 Gb/s, совмещен с двумя портами SATA, поэтому при его использовании они работать не будут. И наоборот.

Для подключения внешних накопителей предлагается шесть портов USB 3.1 и шесть USB 2.0.

На задней панели представлены три USB 3.1 стандарта Type-A и один USB 3.1 Type-С. Кроме них реализован порт PS/2 для мыши и клавиатуры, два USB 2.0, сетевой RJ-45, пять аналоговых входов-выходов и один оптический выход звукового тракта, а также трио выходов встроенного в процессоры Intel видеоядра. Это аналоговый D-Sub, цифровые DVI-D и HDMI.

Несмотря на то, что чипсет Intel B250 не поддерживает разделение 16 линий PCIе Gen3 соответствующего контроллера в процессорах Intel Core на группы, на плате все же реализовано два слота, подходящих для установки видеокарт. Правда к названному контроллеру подключен только первый из них. Второй располагает четырьмя линиями PCIе Gen3, заимствованных из 12 «чипсетных».

Второй слот можно использовать для установки высокоскоростных устройств, например, SSD-накопителей соответствующего формата, но говорить о поддержке полноценных тандемов из двух видеокарт не приходится.

*Дизайн и компоновка*

ASRock Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4 выполнена в полноразмерном формате ATX и оформлена в лучших традициях продуктов премиум-класса. Цветовая гамма коробки, традиционно для серии Fatal1ty, состоит из оттенков красного и черного цветов. Сочетание для создания агрессивно-экстремального экстерьера, надо отметить, беспроигрышное.

Ключевыми элементами дизайна выступают радиаторы, охлаждающие чипсет и транзисторы преобразователя процессора, а также ставший уже традиционным для ASRock пластиковый кожух, скрывающий под собой весь аудиотракт и панель входов-выходов. Поскольку сделан он из пластика, экранирующую роль этот элемент выполнять не может, поэтомуон служит защитой от возможных разрядов статического электричества.

Кроме этого, некоторую часть экстерьера платы, в собранной и работающей системе, формирует светодиодная подсветка радиатора чипсета, для чего в его массиве даже выполнены прозрачные элементы, а также области звукового тракта, где светится надпись Sound Blaster Cinema 3, и области I/O панели, где в защитном кожухе имеется специальное прозрачное окошко. Цвет подсветки, а равно и алгоритм свечения, можно очень гибко менять прямо из соответствующего подменю ASRock UEFI BIOS Setup или из фирменной утилиты в среде ОС Windows. В целом, данное решение получило название AURA RGB LED.

Преобразователь напряжений питания процессора построен по 8+2-канальной схеме, а его работой управляет ШИМ-контроллер Intersil ISL95824. Главные восемь фаз, питающих ядра процессора, на самом деле представляют четыре пары, продублированные с помощью чипов-дублеров фаз. В цепях используются полевые транзисторы (MOSFET) с пониженным сопротивлением открытого канала сток-исток в корпусах D-Pak, полимерные конденсаторы с низким сопротивлением канала и качественные дроссели с сердечниками из ферромагнетиков. Все это позволяет вывести КПД преобразователя на более экономичный уровень, снизив напрасный расход электроэнергии и нагрев компонентов.

Обе группы MOSFET оснащены достаточно массивными алюминиевыми радиаторами, эффективности которых хватит даже для охлаждения процессора СЖО, которая лишает околопроцессорное пространство какого-либо косвенного обдува.

Слотов механически и электрически подходящих для установки видеокарт на текстолите ASRock Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4 распаяно два. При этом, как уже говорилось выше, второй располагает только четырьмя линиями PCIе, поэтому для подключения видеокарт подходит лишь условно.

Первый же полноценный слот PCIе 3.0 х16, куда можно установить любой, самый современный и монструозный 3D-ускоритель, усилен металлической рамкой.

В целом, компоновку материнской платы ASRock Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4 можно назвать глубочайше продуманной и даже идеальной, что уже давно стало хорошей традицией для всех, даже недорогих продуктов компании.

*Упаковка и комплектация*

Упаковывается материнская плата ASRock Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4 в коробку из толстого картона, оснащенную ручкой для переноски и суперобложкой. Все в лучших традициях продуктов премиум-класса.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А вот уже комплект поставки, по понятным причинам, выглядит заметно проще, хотя и скудным его также не назовешь. Сюда входят четыре сигнальных кабеля SATA, заглушка для I/O панели, три крепежных винта для плат формата М.2, диск с драйверами и ПО, подробные руководства по эксплуатации.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*ASRock UEFI*

Микрокод BIOS материнской платы плата ASRock Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4 основывается на спецификациях UEFI. В прошивку встроена оболочка для настройки и управления системой пользователем, носящая имя ASRock UEFI. Ее внешний вид и структура не претерпели каких-либо заметных изменений в сравнении с версиями, которыми комплектовались материнские платы на основе чипсетов Intel серии 100.

Для неискушенных и опытных пользователей в оболочке предлагается два различных режима – простой и продвинутый, называемые, соответственно, EZ Mode и Advanced Mode.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В первом вся информация и настройки сосредоточены преимущественно на одном экране. Слева мы видим информацию об установленной модели процессора и его максимальной частоте функционирования, а также данные о модулях памяти и накопителях. Справа выводятся данные о температуре процессора и чипсета. Здесь же присутствует и максимальное значение напряжения, подаваемого на процессор.

В режиме EZ Mode можно производить и некоторые базовые настройки – включать XMP-профиль для модулей памяти и режим RAID для накопителей, выбирать алгоритм работы вентиляторов, настраивать последовательность включения загрузочных устройств с помощью мыши путем простого перетаскивания соответствующих ярлыков.

Единственное подменю здесь носит название Tools, в нем представлен ряд полезных утилит. Так, с помощью Instant Flash и Internet Flash можно обновить прошивку платы, используя заранее скачанный файл или прямо с серверов ASRock через Интернет. Ну а инструментарий FAN-Tastic Tuning дает возможность гибкой настройки программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Режим Advanced Mode гораздо объемней. Здесь набор настроек ограничен лишь возможностями платформы и чипсета. Основная масса доступных опций служит для конфигурирования аспектов работы системы в целом и, в принципе, набор стандартен, хотя и стоит отметить, что представлен он просто в исчерпывающем объеме. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
К сожалению, чипсет Intel B250 совершенно не поддерживает разгон оверклокерских моделей процессоров Intel Core с индексом "К" ни в каком виде – ни с помощью множителя, ни с помощью увеличения базовой частоты. В принципе, это логично. Ведь данные модели стоят весьма заметно дороже своих собратьев, что делает их совершенно неактуальными для недорогих систем.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Так что по факту раздел OC Tweaker в общем и подменю CPU Configuration в частности, где разработчики ASRock обычно группируют все инструменты для разгона процессора, содержит лишь опции для управления различными технологиями, использующимися в CPU Intel.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Максимальная частота модулей оперативной памяти DDR4, поддерживаемых материнской платой, составляет 2400 МГц. Дальнейшее ее увеличение недоступно из-за ограничений чипсета.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Из полезных опций, доступных не у всех производителей системных плат, можно отметить возможность программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате.

Соответствующие настройки представлены в подменю Hardware Monitor, где для каждого из подключенных вентиляторов можно выбрать режим работы и привязку регулировки скорости вращения крыльчатки к датчику температуры в процессоре или в чипсете.

Также весьма полезной является опция PS/2 Simulator. Напомним, что после отказа Intel от поддержки EHCI host, обеспечивающего работу USB-устройств в Windows 7, в пользу XHCI, для того, чтобы пропатчить соответствующие файлы на системе с USB-мышью и клавиатурой, придется искать мышь с интерфейсом PS/2, что может стать непростой задачей. Опция PS/2 Simulator решает данную проблему, ведь после ее включения USB-мышь снова становится вполне функциональной, и все необходимые операции можно выполнить без лишних хлопот.

*Заключение*

Нельзя не отметить, что ASRock Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4 выглядит интересно на всех стадиях знакомства, начиная еще с позиционирования. Плата основана на самом простом чипсете Intel 200-й серии, но предлагает функционал, вполне достаточный для построения хорошо оснащенной игровой системы. Плата дорого и броско оформлена, оснащена высококачественной элементной базой, отличным охлаждением силовых компонентов, продуманной компоновкой портов и разъемов, выдающимся дизайном. Кроме этого нельзя не отметить присутствия в составе платы высококлассного звукового тракта, построенного на основе самого современного и продвинутого аудиокодека компании Realtek и оснащенного отличной. При этом ASRock Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4 предлагается по весьма демократичной цене.

----------

